# New Trail to explore.



## Harley Heaven (Jun 15, 2008)

Good Morning all!

Rosie Rox & I are off this morning to explore a new place to trail ride called Double Eagle Ranch. Here is the link.
http://www.doubleeagleranch.net/index.htm
It's kind of cool to me because it ajoins part of the hills where I grew up hunting, fishing, and hiking. We plan to take some pictures and will post them when we get back.

Hope everyone has a great day, and the chance + weather to get out & enjoy a ride.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

wow great place! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks nice to me!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, that is such a nice place!


----------



## Harley Heaven (Jun 15, 2008)

We had such a great morning. Harley and Rosie (horses) both crossed rushing, not just runing water but rushing water coming out of the lake spillway. Both were a bot hesitant at first, but with a bit of coaxing wound up crossing the overflow stream not once, not twice, but _THREE Times!_ I was so proud of my bucky horse. He is still a bit green you see and we are both learning as we go. Of course he was a nerveous wreck by the time we got back to the main barn. :roll: A whole new place and he had sweated himself into a lather! LOL. Silly horse. You think he might ever learn I'm not going to ask anything of him that would ever hurt him? Well, we can hope. 

Here goes, I'm hoping the camera worked and I can upload some of the pics. Keep almost everything you have two of crossed!!! :lol: 


































And lest I forget, the very last picture is of our trusty, loyal trail guide / camp follower who we picked up as we rode away from the main barn (There are 8 barns) who even though he has very short legs and he went the whole distance on foot never left our sides and was always there with a warm wet grin, or a gruff bark when he thought we were headed somewhere we should not go. We enjoyed his company a lot as we started to explore this great area.
Jack was ever faithful in our little adventure this morning. We made sure to give him a small token of our thanks before we left the ranch. Jack got a biscut.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The area you are in reminds of Europe. The trees and the rolling hills without being huge hills. It looks wonderful!


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Great pics Harley! How far is it from Joplin or Springfield? Maybe I can talk the boss into a trip there? p.s. I love your avitar picture!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow beautiful!!!!  I'm jealous, LOL! :lol: Glad you had a great time.


----------



## Harley Heaven (Jun 15, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> Great pics Harley! How far is it from Joplin or Springfield? Maybe I can talk the boss into a trip there? p.s. I love your avitar picture!


I would guess it to be about a four & 1/2 hour drive from Springfield.
There are lots of cool places around here to ride, and Cuiver River state park has fairly nice horse camping area.


----------

